Ask HN: When is Wordpress the right choice for a website? - RyanShook
======
RyanShook
Most of the developers I meet look down on Wordpress but when it comes to
getting up and running quickly and support ecosystem Wordpress still seems
hard to beat. Looking for balanced perspective from those both building and
maintaining front-end/landing sites.

------
bossx
If you're building a blog and/or product sales site, it's pretty fast to get
up and running. I wouldn't recommend it for an actual product web app.

